# Vacation arrangements: vet board or someone come in?



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

We are going on vacation in two weeks and will be gone 9 days. The house we are renting allows pets, but taking the cats doesnt seem like a good idea for a number of reasons: Both cats are very old, there will be 2 days driving with more than 12 hours on the road. If one escaped and got lost, there would be no way to recover them. On the other hand, the good thing would be we are there and can provide the care and love they are used to.
Two other options are to board at the vets or have someone come in. 
Board at vets: Veterinary care, if needed is right there which is good. Cats would be traumatized by being in small cage with significant portion of cage taken up by litter box (which itself if way too small for my cats' liking)
Have someone come in: always the fear the person will forget, have an accident and not be able to come, etc. but the good thing is the cats will be able to stay in their usual surroundings.
What do you think?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've always been in a position where my pets can either come with me (less than 4 hours trip total) or that the entire family is not leaving, meaning we have someone at home. If that was no longer a possibility for us, such as all going on a trip somewhere, I think the logical thing would be to ask someone (neighbour, friend, trusted house/cat sitter) to come and stay and/or visit while we are gone.

You've outlined all the reasons for each option very well, however I don't think I'd subject the cats to that drive, and I don't think I'd subject them to the trauma of a new enviroment, either. It is up to you though.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Whenever I go away, I always have someone come in...either one of my kids comes and stays at my place or I have a professional sitter who comes over. I think my cats (and most cats) are more comfortable staying in their own surroundings.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think in your case a professional pet sitter would be best. Ask around and see who people use? That way you KNOW if something happens to them they will make sure your pets are cared for and they won't forget about them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Check with your vet, too. Lots of vet employees do pet-sitting on the side, I know mine do.

And if they don't, they may have recommendations.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

In-house sitter, absolutely.

AC


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I vote for in-house sitter also. I just got back from an 8 day trip and boarded my cats with someone very qualified, caring, etc. My cats were still stressed and got sick when I got back. They are slowly recovering from a Herpes flare-up and some kitty colds.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> I vote for in-house sitter also. I just got back from an 8 day trip and boarded my cats with someone very qualified, caring, etc. My cats were still stressed and got sick when I got back. They are slowly recovering from a Herpes flare-up and some kitty colds.


Awww...I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they're feeling better soon.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope they feel better too! I agree with everyone else, I think a house sitter will be the best option and least stressful for them while you are away.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks ladies. Egypt is much better now, but now Lacey has it. It's just kinda going around.


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

A co-worker of my husband lives close by, and they have a teen aged son. His mom drives him by our home as they go to and from school, so I had them come by yesterday to show them the ropes. I think this will work out best. 
Because I happen to know the family has an issue with getting this boy up, out of bed, and to school on time, I didn't ask for them to come by twice a day.....so it will just be once. This will mean the cats will have to rely on some dry food being left out for their breakfast (they usually just eat canned).


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Can the son's mother come by evening/morning (whenever he isn't coming?)? 

Anyway, best of luck with your trip and have tons of fun


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

I went away for 6 days last year and i jsut had my best friend come and take care of them. I made sure she had all my numbers and i texted her everyday to check ( i am sure i was probably annoying, but i enjoyed my vacation alot more with a daily reassurance that they were okay.) If your worried about something happening to your petsitter. I had thought about haveing two people come over at different time to lessen my friend responsiblity, her and my uncle. I never did but it something you might be able to do. We left our old dog at a vet though, but that because he have some health issues and me and my family felt better leaving him with people who could help him if something went wrong. The rest of our pets stayed at home and they were all fine when we came back. Good Luck and have a nice vacation


----------

